# Suns @ Kings Game Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Phoenix Suns (62-19) @ Sacramento Kings (49-32)
Arco Arena, Wednesday April 20, 2005
7:30 PT, UPN45/ESPN *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 





































Brian Skinner/Kenny Thomas/Corliss Williamson/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Sacramento Kings board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- 
Links will be updated when they become available.
*</center>


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I expect Suns starters to play upto 3rd quarter, with bench having the last quarter to themselves. Kings will probably win if that happens...


Suns: 108
Kings: 113


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Suns 121
-
Kings 118


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the GT Peja Vu. I expect the Suns to win because we are dumb like that and will play our starters a lot :laugh: 

Suns 111
Kings 102

BO OUTLAW!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kekai23 said:



> Thanks for the GT Peja Vu. I expect the Suns to win because we are dumb like that and will play our starters a lot :laugh:
> 
> Suns 111
> Kings 102
> ...


:laugh:

They want to go for the record don't they?


My predictions:

*Kings 101*
Suns 107

*Bibby 10pts*
Nash 7pts


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns-168
Kings-155

All starters play 35+ minutes and decide to put on a show for the fans.

Amare-54/14/3
Shawn-26/16/5
Nash- 10/22/3
Q-25/7/4
Joe-24/6/6
Jim-10/2/2
Leandro-13/5/5
Hunter-6/6/4

Suns get their 8 man rotation ready for the playoffs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Suns win tonight by at least 5.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Suns play theri starters for however many minutes they need in order to have a good shot at winning the game. It may be a chess match between two playoff bound teams trying to balance playing time between starters and subs while resting theri starters.

Just like last nights Sonics/Mavs game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Uh..better late than never. I'll say

Suns 115
Kings 112


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Suns going for record W total:

PHX 109
SAC 102


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like not too many people watch the game... lol

I'll admit it. I watched it for about 9mins and then I started playing video game. 

Funny stats: Amare made 2/2 3pt!!! If he can keep hitting those 3pt, the opponents will give him respect for it. lol 

Well, we lost...big deal. Spurs lost to Wolves too. lol I know D'Antoni said he'll try to grab the 63W but he didn't let Nash play and Marion only played 18mins. I am sure he didn't want THAT bad... 


Now, get rest and get ready for the first round!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This game was the only game I didn't care that we lost. I was laughing the whole game when they showed our bench and Bo and Voshkul yelling to Nash when he was interviewed. Those guys were hilarious...:rofl:


----------

